# The Next American F1 Drivers



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Marco Andretti
Age: 19
Drives: IndyCar
http://www.marcoandretti.com/

A.J. Allmendinger
Age: 24
Drives: Champ Car
http://www.forsythe-racing.com/?PageID=57

Graham Rahal
Age: 17
Drives: Atlantic
http://www.grahamrahal.com/


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I sure hope Marco's F1 career doesn't look like his dad's. The fact that he drives Indy Cars won't help him get there, that's for sure.

If Sebastien Bourdais can't get the F1 seat I really doubt AJ can do it...

Rahal looks like the only one with the shot.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> I sure hope Marco's F1 career doesn't look like his dad's. The fact that he drives Indy Cars won't help him get there, that's for sure.
> 
> If Sebastien Bourdais can't get the F1 seat I really doubt AJ can do it...
> 
> Rahal looks like the only one with the shot.


I agree with the Allmendinger statement.

But I think IndyCars help Andretti to a certain extent. He's racing some pretty seasoned competition, so that part will help. All the ovals, however, will not.

Like Rahal, if he has any desire to try it whatsoever, he needs to get his @ss to Europe and test a GP2 car. Then race in the series, while living in Europe.

Mikey tried to do the same thing his dad did by commuting back and forth between the States and GB. He needed to be at the factory, bugging the hell out of the team to test the car, because he complained about not getting enough testing time. Seems McLaren had one Mika Hakkinen under contract and used him to test. Well, Mikey probably should have pushed the issue more, but it's easy to say that in hindsight.

Regardless, his dad's experience probably means Marco is in no hurry to get put through the F1 wringer, instead carving out a nice domestic career for himself here. Can't say I blame him as his quality of life will probably be better... lower stress, live at home, etc.


----------



## carland (Oct 6, 2005)

Graham Rahal was scheduled for a GP2 test yesterday. But he missed his plane.

http://www.speedtv.com/articles/auto/champcar/27585/

AJ hasn't been raised in he F1 system and, like was previously mentioned, if SeaBass can't get a ride, AJ sure can't.

Mikie's F1 career was a bust. I doubt that Marco can get a ride. Ovals (or Watkins Glenn) aren't training grounds for F1.

It looks like Scott Speed will be the only American driver in F1 for a while.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Let's hope Scotty can keep his seat...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Graham Rahal on pole at Indy (USGP support race).

http://www.indycar.com/pro/news/story.php?story_id=6982


----------



## carland (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow!

He seems to be able to run up front no matter what car/series he jumps into.

Let's hope he can get another GP2 test soon!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

I would like to see more from Scott Speed. I know he's young and no doubt very talented but he could really use some polish. I've seen him interviewed and it always reminds me of Nascar.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Graham Rahal finished second at Indy IPS race.

http://www.indycar.com/pro/news/story.php?story_id=7002

http://www.indycar.com/pro/stats/boxscores/2006/indy2_07012006.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Marco Andretti tested a Honda RA106 Formula 1 car at Circuit Jerez in Spain today.

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=240224&FS=F1

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=F1&E=Jerez_December_testi/Day_6&Y=2006&O=24

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=F1&E=Jerez_December_testi/Day_6&Y=2006&O=36

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=F1&E=Jerez_December_testi/Day_6&Y=2006&O=72


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

John Edwards
2007 Age: 16
Drives: Atlantic
http://www.johnmichaeledwards.com/

Birthplace: Louisville, Kentucky
Hometown: Little Rock, Arkansas

Career
2006
Formula Renault Europe- 3 Podiums, 1Win
2005
Formula Renault Europe - Youngest driver ever granted FIA license (Age 14)
2004
Skip Barber Formula Dodge - Youngest Winner in Skip Barber history at age 12 years (January - Daytona)
Red Bull Worldwide Driver Search Winner (October - Estoril , Portugal )

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?EventID=264

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Multimedia/MMIndex.asp?Year=2006&NavPage=1&ClipID=29&FileID=43


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Marco on F1

"First of all I couldn't have had more fun today and it's a shame that it was only a day! It took me a little while to get used to the traction control and the brakes but once I got to grips with them, the times were more and more consistent."

http://www.indycar.com/news/story.php?story_id=7935

http://www.hondaracingf1.com/en/ind...em=&page=1&year=2006&unbranded=&transparency=


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

John Edwards picked up his fourth Cooper Tires Presents The Atlantic Championship Powered by Mazda victory of the season and leapfrogged both Jonathan Summerton and Simona De Silvestro to become the youngest champion in the 36-year history of the series.

http://www.atlantic-championship.com/

http://www.newmanwachsracing.com/

http://www.johnedwardsracing.com/

http://jonathansummerton.com/2009/home.htm

http://www.usgpe.com/


----------

